# EUZ - Europa Metals



## System (29 September 2010)

Ferrum Crescent Limited (FCR) owns 74% of the Turquoise Moon (Moonlight) Project in South Africa.

Ferrum also has a substantial interest in the De Loskop prospecting project located approximately 150km east of Moonlight and only 50km north of Polokwane.

http://www.ferrumcrescent.com


----------



## springhill (30 July 2012)

MC - $19m
SP - 6.5c
Shares - 292m
Options - 21.5m
Cash - $3.4m

Moonlight Iron Ore Project:
● New JORC compliant resource at Moonlight Iron Ore Project of 307.8 million tonnes @ 26.9% Fe
o Inferred category of 172.1 Mt @ 25.3% Fe, Indicated of 83.0 Mt @ 27.4% Fe, Measured of 52.6 Mt @ 31.3% Fe
o Substantial increase in the confidence and classification of the Mineral Resource
● The Mineral Corporation has also identified several prospective targets south, east and west of the Moonlight Deposit
● Mining right covering the farms “Moonlight”, “Julietta” and “Gouda Fontein” granted
● Aeromagnetic survey over the Julietta and Gouda Fontein farms consisting of 2,827 line km on 50m line spacing completed in June 2012 and currently being analysed by The Mineral Corporation
● Discussions to confirm logistical solutions (rail, power, water and port services) required for progressing detailed feasibility study continuing


----------



## Basemetalman (18 February 2018)

FCR relinquished the moonlight project in South Africa. It’s now in Spain with a maiden JORC published 30th January for 16mt at 6.9% Zn equivalent and 25gt Ag. This equates to 670000 tonnes of zinc, 540000 tonnes of lead and 13m ounces of silver. There is further expansion potential along strike to be east and down dip. The management (new) state this is a potential world class lead zinc project.


----------



## Basemetalman (26 April 2018)

System said:


> Ferrum Crescent Limited (FCR) owns 74% of the Turquoise Moon (Moonlight) Project in South Africa.
> 
> Ferrum also has a substantial interest in the De Loskop prospecting project located approximately 150km east of Moonlight and only 50km north of Polokwane.
> 
> http://www.ferrumcrescent.com



It has since fully disposed of its' interest in the Moonlight Project in South africa.


----------



## Basemetalman (26 April 2018)

Ferrum Crescent will change its name to Europa Metals Ltd at the AGM in May. The AGM will seek approval to raise £1m. The company has also appointed Mining Sense (A Spanish Mining consultancy) to perform work on the Toral Asset.

https://www.voxmarkets.co.uk/blogs/angus-energy-angs-ferrum-crescent-fcr-focusrite-tune/


----------



## System (5 June 2018)

On June 5th, 2018, Ferrum Crescent Limited (FCR) changed its name and ASX code to Europa Metals Limited (EUZ).


----------



## Basemetalman (9 July 2018)

A good presentation by Europametals director Laurence Read: 

Elevator Pitch: 

Myles Campion and Laurence Read:


----------



## Basemetalman (9 July 2018)

Company turnaround in full play. Money in the  bank to get resources moving from inferred to indicated. 16m tonnes ZnPb + Zinc Credits. Likely increase in tonnage coming. Strong team developing. Similar sized asset sold for a very large multiple of EUZ market Cap.


----------



## Basemetalman (10 July 2018)

3% of the shares in issue traded two successive days. Up 14% today. 8% yesterday.

Update on meeting in Spain with key leadership and external consultants:

https://www.voxmarkets.co.uk/squawk_content/5b431c1236f21.pdf


----------



## Basemetalman (11 July 2018)

9% of issued share capital traded today in the UK. 13% up. DYOR. Early days.


----------



## Basemetalman (13 July 2018)

4% of issued share capital traded in the UK today. Up 5%. DYOR


----------



## System (11 March 2019)

On March 8th, 2019, Europa Metals Limited (EUZ) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, to facilitate EUZ's primary listing on the AIM market operated by London Stock Exchange plc.


----------

